# telecommande radio pour ipod touch



## stoppy (28 Janvier 2009)

bonjour a tous.
voila je viens d avoir un ipod touch et je voudrais avoir la radio dessus sans passer par la wifi,donc seule solution une telecommande radio mais apparement ipod radio remote n'est pas compatible en existe t il une autre...
merci par avance!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Salut.

Il existe des casques stereo avec module radio incorporé.
Essaie de ce côté là.


----------



## stoppy (30 Janvier 2009)

bonjour.
peux tu m'en cité un et éventuellement me dire ou le trouver car moi je n'ai pas réussi.
merci par avance


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Sur ebay, tu en as pléthore. 

Radio FM iPhone 1

Radio FM iPhone 2

Radio FM iPhone 3


----------



## Le Baron (18 Juin 2009)

Hello,
Suite à la sortie du nouveau firmware 3.0 pour ipod touch est ce que quelqu'un aurait  essayé la télécommande qui fait aussi office de tunner FM ? :rose:

Merci d'avance salutations

Le Baron


----------

